# Vintage Testors 1:32 Scale YF-22



## Criag63 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That looks really nice! Did you treat the canopy with anything? It looks exceptionally clean and clear. Very nice cockpit details as well.

🤙


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful! I don't even remember them making this kit.


----------



## Criag63 (Feb 29, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> That looks really nice! Did you treat the canopy with anything? It looks exceptionally clean and clear. Very nice cockpit details as well.
> 
> 🤙


No treatment other than a quick polish with Novus-1, (plastic and acrylic cleaner). I noticed straight away that the canopy was very well molded. I actually have two... one clear and one that I tinted using Tamiya clear black/orange. I tried my best to replicate the "gold" effect that you see on the early production models. However, when using this canopy you tend to loose sight of the interior cockpit details.

I was unable to locate any aftermarket F-22 interior photo-etched parts in this scale, so I used F-15E instrumentation and control surfaces instead. I realize it is not historically accurate, but the lack of detail in the OOTB kit was horrendous. The seat harnesses are from an F-15E as well, but I doubt there is little difference there.


----------



## Criag63 (Feb 29, 2020)

John P said:


> Beautiful! I don't even remember them making this kit.


Thanks so much. I built this kit when it first came out in the early 90's. The fit was terrible on a lot of the parts, (you didn't miss much... LOL!). Nowadays, with all the puttys, fillers, etc. it isn't too much extra work to make it all come together. What I need to invest in next is a decent airbrush. This was sprayed with a two cans of Vallejo "Wolf Grey", and various primers.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful work. It looks very realistic with that "black orange" tinted canopy.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome work on this ancient kit! And I very much prefer the pointy nose over the production version.


----------

